# Toothpick Holders



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of toothpick holders that a lady ordered for gifts. These are spalted maple with the pith left in them. You can see it in pic's 3. These are finished with a couple of coats of shellac from flakes and then 3 light coats of lacquer.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

As usual, impeccable work Bernie.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice turning


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tim and Warren. They make great gifts, are easy to turn and just fun to make. I have had one on my table now for a little over 3 yrs. I get lots of comments from company that has lunch or dinner with us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can see why you are able to sell so much work, Bernie.

great finish


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James.


----------

